# New to us 'old' house



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

After spending the last 4 years in a turn key low maintenance house it's time to get back to work. The kids are getting a bit older and a house in my wife's old neighborhood reared it's head. We've kept our eyes on that neighborhood for years but most houses that came up were either out of our budget, too small of a house, or yard or both. 

Well this time was different, it was an estate sale owners living there since 1961. Best guess is they stopped up keeping the house in the mid 80's for the most part. They kept everything in working order but the finishes and upgrades got neglected.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

More pictures


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Last ones


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cool old:thumbsup:
Nothing better then a detached garage, keeps the wimminfolk away


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it ! I sometimes feel a little guilty or sad about putting paint on natural wood finishes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

paintball head said:


> I like it ! I sometimes feel a little guilty or sad about putting paint on natural wood finishes.


and the operative word is SOMETIMES.

Some of that wood is gorgeous, and some should be painted. Hope oldccm and his mrs are in agreement which


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

paintball head said:


> I like it ! I sometimes feel a little guilty or sad about putting paint on natural wood finishes.


I'm the opposite. Paint all that stuff and it'd brighten the whole place up IMO
.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

We are on most of it.... I would have preferred to leave the cedar in the living room. She says no but agreed the beams can stay wood 









Also the dining room will stay as is ceiling wise










Most of the trim is 2 1/4" mahogany. We may change that someday. For now it stays as is. 

We won't have time till spring to do anything about the kitchen. We are currently 'arguing' that over. Bottoms are shallow so retrofitting a DW where the mrs wants is not easy. Where I want? Easily fits but wife doesn't like location

Wife would also like to change exterior. Again that won't happen this year.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

HaHa, I'd paint the beams and leave the T&G.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Upstairs ceilings are finished. 2 coats of Coverstain, 2 coats of latex flat on the ceilings. I got the panelling walls primed too. 
Will spend the weekend on the main floor ceilings and upstairs walls. Hope to see it coming together soon. 

Window casings are removed and new windows are officially on order. Should be in by thanksgiving (Canadian).


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

O.k. I'll bite.
When is Canadian thanksgiving? Must be soon.
Turkey?
Pilgrims?
What's the backstory up there?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Oden said:


> O.k. I'll bite.
> When is Canadian thanksgiving? Must be soon.
> Turkey?
> Pilgrims?
> What's the backstory up there?


I thought it was when the Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup. :jester:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> I thought it was when the Maple Leafs win the Stanley Cup. :jester:


Thats about the same as saying "when the Cubs win the world series".:laughing:


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Basically same theory as the US. Thanksgiving is basically towards the end of harvest season. Second week of October. This year it's October 13. Oh and Thanksgiving is on Monday here


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it's not technically painting but the weather was nice so some concrete work was in order. Slab varied from 4"-7.5" in thickness 









Will pour new sidewalk next week sometime


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Concrete was poured today. Back to painting inside... Pics to follow
Also new furnace and AC hopefully this week yet


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Is that young person yours? Is some writing in the wet concrete about to take place?


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes that's our youngest. They opted for handprints.


----------

